

Trolling Right Along: An Interview with Joe ‘Big Cock’ Johnson - mixmax
http://www.uni-watch.com/2013/04/19/an-interview-with-uni-watchs-most-prominent-troll/

======
bifrost
This is a pretty hillarious article, you're unlikely to read anything like
this for a while since Weev is in jail.

